# The best looking Stadium at Night



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

Rogers Centre, Toronto


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

oxo said:


> OK then. How about a few pics of the Royal Crescent while your at it - most charming place, especially at night. There's also stadiums based in scenic Monaco and San Tropez.


If the cities form an excellent backdrop for those stadiums, and the stadiums themselves are not an eyesore - a ground does not need to be a modern superstadium to have charm - then yes, they'd be fine.

There is no football ground by the Royal Crescent, nor is there one by the Scenic parts of San Tropez or Monaco.

Looking at the majority of the photos in this thread, most gain immensely from their surroundings, but few retain that backdrop from within the stadium itself.


You could limit the thread to "which stadiums have the best exterior lighting" but that would be a much less interesting thread.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## oxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Rev Stickleback said:


> If the cities form an excellent backdrop for those stadiums, and the stadiums themselves are not an eyesore - a ground does not need to be a modern superstadium to have charm - then yes, they'd be fine.
> 
> There is no football ground by the Royal Crescent, nor is there one by the Scenic parts of San Tropez or Monaco.
> 
> ...


Don't want to sound as though I'm giving you a lecture about why you shouldn't like the Bath stadium but even a magnificent backdrop will not make a visually challenged stadium look better - a stark contrast is created instead making the stadium look even worse than it does.

For example, if the Cape Town stadium shown earlier was an eyesore or mundane, its glorious surroundings would just exaggerate the stadium's ugly or unremarkable features.


----------



## oxo (Jan 20, 2011)

England playing here very soon.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## JenniferRipley (Jan 6, 2017)

*Stadium lighting doubts*

Hello everyone, I just wonder what type of flood light did they use?
Perhaps the* core, universe LED flood light*?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not the best, nice of us in Tampa is our hockey arena Amalie Arena:



















The views form the rooftop party deck aren't bad either:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Matmut Atlantique, Bordeaux


----------



## pozinhossc (Oct 10, 2010)

This one didn't even exist when the thread was opened:

San Mames, Bilbao:









Not only the stadium itself, also the sorroundings.

It's not patriotism. I find BC Place very close, but for me, the uphill situation against the rivershore its a plus that makes it unique and spectacular.

And if the issue were the night view from the stadium, Bath by very far.


----------



## YorkCity (Feb 13, 2016)

Allianz for me. Magnificent stadium.


----------



## Pinnian (Jan 23, 2017)

Allianz Arena.


----------

